
EtherDelta hack: malicious JavaScript in a contract name, stealing user’s key - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2017/09/28/etherdelta-hack-malicious-javascript-in-a-contract-name-stealing-the-users-key/
======
paxpelus
If some HN people are interested in etherdelta's integrity, I created recently
a chrome extension that checks etherdelta's main html & js files for changes
(using md5 hashes). You can check the github page
[https://github.com/paxpelus/etherdelta-
guard](https://github.com/paxpelus/etherdelta-guard)

